# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  السيره الذاتيه لافذاذ الاداريين بالمريخ (2) مهدى الفكى وعبدالحميدحجوج

## على الصغير

*
 



الاسم مهدى الفكى الشيخ
عمل فى وزارة المالية عقب تخرجه من جامعة الخرطوم عام 1957م 
ثم إلتحق بالعمل ببنك السودان فى عام 1960م وتدرج فى السلم الوظيفى حتى تقلد منصب محافظ بنك السودان ،
 وعمل بشركة الصمغ العربى بعد أن أعفى من الخدمة ببنك السودان فى بداية التسعينات ،
 كما تقلد عضوية ورئاسة مجالس إدارات عدد كبير من المؤسسات الإقتصادية السودانية والأجنبية وفى مقدمتها بنك السودان والخطوط الجوية السودانية وشركة الصمغ العربى
ينتمى الى قييله الرباطاب


*

----------


## على الصغير

*

 تقلد مناصب عديدة فى مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ منذ فجر الستينات .... عضواً وأميناً للمال ونائب رئيس ورئيساً ،
 وأسهم بجهد وافر مع أشقائه أعضاء مجلس المريخ وأقطابه فى بداية الستينات فى بناء إستاد المريخ التحفة الفنية التى إقتبس تصميمها من أوربا المهندس (عبدالمنعم مصطفى) .
 وتشرب فنون الإدارة على يد الحجاج ، حاج شاخور وحاج التوم وحاج مزمل مهدى وحاج زروق وعوض أبوزيد ويوسف على جمعة وعلى يحي الكوارتى والزين الشفيع ورئيس الرؤساء الأسبق إبراهيم الشايقى ...وغيرهم ،
 وزامل فى إدارة النادى بشير حسن بشير وحسن محمد عبدالله وحسن أبوالعائلة وحاج حسن عثمان وكمال النحاس وعثمان الفيل ومحمد على أبورأس وطه صالح شريف ومحمود حامد الريح ...وغيرهم ،
 وعمل معه ونهل من خبراته الكثيرون منهم محمد الياس ، وعبدالمنعم النذير وعبدالحميد الضو حجوج والفاتح المقبول وعبدالمنعم النذير وفتحى إبراهيم عيسى ونادر مالك... وغيرهم ,
 كما تقلد منصب أمين مال الإتحاد العام , وقد تفرد فى الإدارة بإسلوب فريد .
 وبعد أن ترك العمل التنفيذى فى مجلس إدارة نادى المريخ فى منتصف التسعينات من القرن الماضى أصبح نائباً لرئيس المجلس الإستشارى ومن بعد مجلس الشورى المريخى , وكان مرجعية لكل مجالس فى كل مايخص المريخ ,
 ووقف مع المجلس الحالى منذ تكوينه قبل أربعة سنوات بالتوجيه والنصح ومابخل برأى ،كما كان ملاذاً كل ما ادلهمت الخطوب ونثر عطر منشم بين أبناء البيت المريخى فكان رمانة الرحى وسط زملائه أعضاء المجلس الإستشارى ومجلس الشورى يجدون عنده السكينة والحل , فما كان قلبه الكبير الذى عاش بالمريخ وللمريخ يطاوعه على الإبتعاد عن المريخ وأهله وإسداء النصح لهم والشد من عضدهم دون من أوأذى فاستحق لقب رئيس الرؤساء الذى قلده إياه أهل المريخ.
أسعده الله إذ مد فى عمره حتى وصل المريخ للبطولات الخارجية والتى بدأت ببطولة سيكافا للأندية 1986م على عهد رئاسته للنادى وبتضافر جهد مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفنى بقيادة إبن المريخ الخبير سيد سليم واللاعبون بقيادة كابتن سامى عزالدين رحمه الله ، وتوالت الكاسات المحمولة جواً مثنى (كاس دبى الذهبى ) وثلاث (كاس الكؤوس الإفريقية – مانديلا) ورباع ( كاس سيكافا للأندية للمرة الثانية) وخامساً (كاس الشارقة) . 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
من مواقفه

عندماكان المريخ  مشاركا فى دورة أبها التى يقيمها النادى الأهلى السعودى فى أغسطس 2000م عندما صرح اللاعب سعيد الزنزونى بآراء يسىء فيها للكرة السودانية ونشرت بصحيفة الشرق الأوسط ، ما كان من الفقيد الراحل والذى كان يرأس البعثة إلا أن إجتمع بأعضاء الوفد الإدارى وبعد تبادل الآراء نصحهم بتسوية حقوق هذا اللاعب والاستغناء عنه رغم مايدور من شائعات بنية اللاعب الانضمام لنادى منافس فإسم السودان أكبر من ذلك , وقد نفذ الوفد الإدارى ماقال ، فقد كان أمره نافذاً فى أهل المريخ بقناعة تامة ,
*

----------


## على الصغير

*رحمه الله توفى بالسعوديه فى جده فى عمليه قلب مفتوح ودفن بالبقيع بالمدينه المنوره
*

----------


## على الصغير

*





عبدالحميد الضو حجوج مسيرة عامرة بالانجازات والبطولات الخارجية:ــ
علي مر تاريخ المريخ الحافل والمليء بالانجازات والبطولات المحمولة جوا ومنذ ان تاسس النادي العملاق هنالك العديد من الرجال الذين صنعوا تاريخ الكوكب الاحمر ووضعوا بصمات مضيئة وقدموا الكثير ليكون نبراسا للاجيال المختلفة نحاول سبر اغوار اولئك الرجال الذين بنوا نهضة المريخ وتناول سيرتهم ومسيرتهم فكان هذا الباب رجال صنعوا تاريخ المريخ.
ü عبدالحميد الضو حجوج مسيرة حافلة بالانجازات
يعتبر الراحل المقيم عبدالحميد الضو حجوج احد ابرز الرجال الذين صنعوا تاريخ المريخ وحققوا معه الانجازات الخارجية والتي زين بها المريخ جيد الوطن وظلت كالشامة علي خده.
ولد عبدالحميد الضو حجوج في حي ابوكدوك الامدرماني العريق جواراستاد الموردة في العام 1949م وتلقي تعليمه الابتدائي في مدرسة ابوكدوك ودرس الثانوية في مدرسة بيت الامانة بحي العباسية وواصل الراحل تعليمه ليغادر الي القاهرة في مطلع سبعينات القرن المنصرم حيث عمل دراسات في مجال تكنلوجيا الاغذية.
نشأ علي حب المريخ
لما تفتحت عينا الراحل عبدالحميد علي الدنيا نشأ وترعرع علي حب المريخ وشعاره منذ طفولته الباكرة وقد كان مداوما علي حضور مبارياته المحلية والدولية بالاستاد وكان قريبا من لاعبي الفريق وقد كان من اعز اصدقائه دكتور الكرة السودانية والنجم الذهبي كمال عبدالوهاب باعتبار انهما نشأ في حي واحد وقد ضغط كمال علي عبدالحميد كي يلج المجال الاداري بالمريخ كما اثر علي دخوله المريخ عمه المقداد حجوج والد قطب المريخ المعروف عمر حجوج.
ü بدا مديرا بالاستاد حتي اصبح رئيسا للمريخ
بداية الراحل عبدالحميد في المريخ كان مديرا للاستاد في مطلع الثمانينات وتدرج في المناصب حتي صار امينا للخزانة ثم اصبح سكرتيرا عاما للنادي حتي وصل لرئاسة المريخ بالانتخاب لدورتين متاليتين ايضا كان ذلك في ثمانينات القرن الماضي.
ü سيكافا (1) ودبي الذهبي ومانديلا ابرز انجازاته
من ابرز واهم الانجازات التي حققها المريخ في فترة رئاسة عبدالحميد الضو حجوج احراز بطولة شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا) في مدينة موانزا التنزانية في العام 1986م حيث كان وقتها يشغل منصب السكرتارية ثم حقق الفريق كاس دبي الذهبي في العام 1987م حيث فاز المريخ علي الزمالك المصري والذي كان في اوج مجده ويضم اميز نجوم الكرة المصرية.
ü اكبر بطولة وانجاز لناد سوداني
يفخر الراحل كثيرا بل وتفخر امة المريخ وكل شعب السودان بالانجاز التاريخي الرائع بفوز المريخ بكاس الكؤوس الافريقية تلك البطولة التي حملت اسم الزعيم الافريقي (مانديلا) وهي اكبر انجاز لناد سوداني في ديسمبر 1989م وهو الذي تحقق في عهد عبدالحميد الضو حجوج والذي عمل رئيسا للنادي حتي 1991م حيث فاز بعدة دورات وكان يحرز اعلي الاصوات في الجمعيات العمومية.
وقد نجح الراحل في ضم العديد من النجوم واللاعبين للمريخ في تلك الفترة ومن ابرزهم اسامة سكسك وجمال ابوعنجة ودحدوح.
ü اسبوع التفوق المريخي
احتكر المريخ العديد من البطولات المحلية وتسيد الساحة وتفوق علي الهلال في التسجيلات وتمكن من الفوز عليه في اسبوع عصام الدحيش وجمال ابوعنجة وكان ذلك في عهد الراحل عبدالحميد الضو حجوج كما حدث التفوق الجماهيري والبطولات المحمولة جواً وكان انجاز الفوز ببطولة مانديلا كما ذكرنا هو الابرز في عهده والوحيد لناد سوداني منذ تلك الفترة وحتي الان لم يتمكن اي ناد من الفوز ببطولة افريقية.
واصل عبدالحميد الضو حجوج عشقه اللا متناهي للمريخ وظل قريبا من النادي حريصا علي حضور كل مبارياته حتي وافته المنية في حادث حركة بطريق الخرطوم كوستي في ثاني ايام عيد الفطر المبارك في العام 1994م حيث عز فراقه علي الكثيرين وشيعه الالوف الي مثواه الاخير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير على سيرة عظام رجال المريخ الاوفياء



*

----------

